# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Старая пластинка

## ната58

Сценарий концерта «Старая пластинка».
(под музык ……… выходит Ведущие)
1. Добрый день, дорогие друзья! 
2. Здравствуйте!
1. Мы рады приветствовать вас на нашем ретро – концерте «Старая пластинка». 
2. Сегодня мы решили поговорить с вами о людях и эпохе «ретро», окунуться в светлое песенное творчество тех лет.
1. Решили это сделать в этот замечательный весенний день, когда природа, уже начинает просыпаться от холодов, когда тает снег и появляется первая зеленая травка; когда каждый ощущает свет, тепло и необыкновенную радость.
 2: Ну и, конечно же, никакой вечер не будет вечером действительно ярким без хорошего настроения. И так, вы готовы?
1: Тогда мы начинаем наш концерт.

2. Эпоха «Ретро» - эпоха огромная, наполненная силой, энергией, нежностью, достоинством и верой, несмотря на все её трудности. Давайте сегодня вспомним, пусть не всё, но многое: созданное, спетое, прожитое, прочувствованное, давшее возможность быть чуткими и красивыми людьми.

 1. И мы предлагаем начат с недавних 90-х…
2. Время - Перестройки!  Новые русские в малиновых пиджаках с золотыми цепями на Мерседесах,
1: Жвачка «Турбо» и «Лав ис»… 
2. В обиходе появились  новые слова и выражения. Вот, например кто помнит, что называли  Адиками? – (Кроссовки «Адидас»), а
Мыльницы – ( Резиновые босоножки)
Шнурки – (родители.)
Велосипедки – (короткие штаны в обтяжку).
Варёнки - (джинсы, которые специально варили в отбеливателе)
Zuko, Yuppii, Invite –  (напитки сухие.) 
1. На сцене стали появляться новые артисты, некоторые из них имели большой успех – Руки вверх, Земфира, группа «Стрелки», Ирина Салтыкова, гр. Браво и многие другие…
2. Предлагаем послушать песню того времени ………………. В исполнение:
1. А как «зажигали» на дискотеке под ……………………………………

1: Продолжаем экскурс по годам… перебираемся в 80-е… 
2. Ну вот, например, помните автоматы с газированной водой. Там еще был стакан граненный – один на всех. Сегодня никому и в голову не придет пить из общего стакана!
1: А раньше ведь все пили из этих стаканов… Обычное дело! 
2: В овощном магазине мы пили сок. Самый вкусный – томатный, а ложечки для соли стояли в стакане с водой.
1. Пирожок с повидлом – ну разве не чудо? Никогда не угадаешь, с какой стороны повидло вылезет!
2. Телевизор “Рубин” – берешь пассатижи и тын-тын-тын!..
1: А такое чудо, авоська с мясом за форточкой?
2: …Дым валит, едкий запах по всей квартире. Это идет процесс вы–жи–га-ни-я. 
1: Просто миллионы советских детей, выжигали открытки для своих любимых мам на 8 марта. “Мамочка, поздравляю тебя с международным женским днем! Желаю тебе мирного неба над головой, а твоему сыну – велосипед…”. 
2. И песни, в исполнение Аллы Пугачевой, практически из всех открытых окон!
 1: И мы не можем оставить наш концерт без песни легендарной Аллы Борисовны…

2: В эпоху застоя люди жили бедно, но весело. А сейчас они стали чересчур серьезными, и это несмотря на огромное количество юмористических программ, заполонивших наше телевидение
1.  Хотя есть еще телепередачи, которые мы можем наблюдать с того времени, так это КВН, и клуб «Что где когда», Спокойной ночи малыши…
2: Кстати о малышах… Сейчас на сцену выйдут наши маленькие участники… Так что мы вас просим поддержать их бурными аплодисментами.
РЕБЕНОК 1. 
Мне в ваше детство захотелось,
В счастливые восьмидесятые года,
Где так легко жилось и пелось,
Казалось, это навсегда!
Где Новый Год – добрейший праздник!
Пропах он мандаринами навек!
А за свою Страну Советов
Гордился каждый человек!
Ребенок 2.
Где газировка в автоматах
С одним стаканчиком на всех!
«Ирония судьбы» в кинотеатрах,
Для поцелуев – никаких помех!
Мороженое стоило копейки,
А эскимо – ого! аж двадцать две!
И парочка влюбленных на скамейке,
Их не было счастливей на земле!
РЕБЕНОК 3.
Где песни разливались из открытых окон
Про то, как КЛЁН шумит, И про АЛЁШКИНУ ЛЮБОВЬ. 
Где из добра и света мир был соткан…
Но где найти всё это вновь?
Мне снова в ваше захотелось детство…
Но, как известно нам, туда билетов нет!
Вернуть его, нет никакого средства!
И лишь в душе – далёкий тёплый свет!
1. В напоминание о том замечательном времени предлагаем послушать песню:

1: В 70-е годы на смену джазовым оркестрам пришли коллективы электромузыкальных инструментов. В сопровождении их массовая песня зазвучала по-новому.
2: Без вокально-инструментальных ансамблей история популярной музыки не может быть представлена полностью. 70-е годы стали переломными в истории популярной музыки.
Давайте вспомним ВИА тех времен…. Ведь именно Вокально – инструментальные ансамбли стали популярными в те годы….
Песняры
Веселые ребята
Поющие гитары
Добры молодцы
Земляне
Цветы
Самоцветы
Пламя
Лейся, песня… Перечислять можно до бесконечности…
1: И в этот весенний день, мы вспоминаем песни того времени…

1: Эх, а какие в те годы были танцы…
2: Они и до сих пор являются классикой хореографического искусства – Твист, рок – н - ролл, а из русского – это конечно хоровод и барыня… классика…

1: В 50-60-е годы создается большое количество музыкальных комедийных фильмов. Песни, которые звучат в них, становятся можно сказать «народными».
2: Давайте  с вами пробежимся по этим песням. Мы называем фразы песен – вы фильм, в котором она звучит:
• И улыбка без сомненья вдруг коснется ваших глаз – «Карнавальная ночь»
• В темно-синем лесу, где трепещут осины – «Бриллиантовая рука»
• Счастье вдруг в тишине постучалось в двери – «Ив.Вас»
• Когда весна придет, не знаю – «Весна на заречной улице»
• Где-то на белом свете – «Кавказская пленница»
• Ваше благородие госпожа разлука – «Белое солнце пустыни»
• Каким ты был – «Кубанские казаки»
• Если у вас нету тети – «Ирония судьбы»
• Огней так много золотых – «Дело было в Пенькове»
• Усталость забыта – «Новые приключения неуловимых»
• Эй, моряк! – «Человек – амфибия»
1. Песня, которая прозвучит сейчас, прозвучала в кинофильме……………………..

1: Как бы ни казалось странным, но в последние годы очень стал распространенным и модным танец буги – вуги…
2: А ведь этот танец пришел к нам с запада, и именно в 60-е годы получил большую популярность среди молодежи…
1: Стало модно ярко одеваться, вести себя не как все… и за такое поведение могли исключить из партии, и это никого не пугало…. Потому что это было время «Стиляг».
2. Встречайте: 

1: Песни разных лет… Те, которые мы любим слушать и петь всегда. Они с детства входят в нашу жизнь.
2: Прекрасны ритмы песен новых,
Любите их и пойте их,
Но годы проверяют слово,
И в увлечениях своих.
1: Не забывайте песен старых,
Они о многом расскажут вам,
Их пели под гармонь и под гитару,
И просто так, и просто так.
2: Их разнесло по свету ветром,
Но в наши годы, в наши дни,
Для радости и грусти светлой,
Друзьями к вам придут они.
1: Песни, они сопровождают нас всю жизнь. Такие разные и близкие нашему сердцу, ставшие неотъемлемой частью нас самих.
2: Давайте продолжим вместе вспоминать и петь наши любимые песни. Мы говорим  вам варианты песенных строчек, а вы их продолжаете.
Люди встречаются… люди влюбляются, женятся
У леса на опушке… жила зима в избушке
Ландыши, ландыши… светлого мая привет
По переулкам бродит лето… солнце льется прямо с крыш
Мы поедем, мы помчимся…. на оленях утром раннем
1: А есть песни, которые можно узнать буквально с 2-х букв. Давайте попробуем:
Ой… цветет калина
Ох… мороз
А у… нас во дворе
Эх… хорошо в стране советской жить
Мы… вам честно сказать хотим
Там… где клен шумит
Все… могут короли
Не надо….печалится
В 1: Молодцы, поёте просто замечательно. И мы продолжаем петь старые песни из хороших и добрых фильмов.

В 1: Советскую песню любят люди всех возрастов и профессий.
В 2: Песни любят за красоту мелодии, широту и глубину чувств. Лучшие из них, подсказанные жизнью, становятся нашими верными друзьями. Они с нами и в радости, и в минуты печали.
В 1: Наиболее содержательные, глубокие из них становятся музыкальными позывными Времени. Языком поэзии и музыки они пишут песенную летопись наших дел. Певцы же дают песне жизнь.
В 2: Поиск продолжается, как и продолжается приток на эстраду новых молодых сил, – залог её развития, её будущего. Зрители аплодируют новым талантам эстрады, возлагая на них свои надежды.
В 1: Кто скажет, сбудутся ли они?
В 2: Учитывая особенности прежних лет, невозможно, конечно, устанавливать прямые связи между старой и новой эстрадой, но и нельзя забывать, что были на эстраде замечательные мастера. Их имена должны стать рядом с именами тех, кто сегодня выходит на сцену, доставляя зрителям радость.
В 1: А сегодня для выступали:

Ведущие концерта –
В 2:Дорогие наши друзья! Вот и подошел к концу наш ретро – концерт… Мы хоти поблагодарить Вас, дорогие наши зрители! Ведь Вы наши лучшие и верные друзья! 
Финальная Песня! «Дружба»
Спасибо за внимание!
До новых встреч!

----------

fafa65 (07.05.2018), nina7400 (07.05.2018), аLisa (07.02.2019), Гурка (10.05.2018), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (09.05.2018), Жанна_70 (03.09.2018), Лана6936 (01.03.2019), Лорик (14.05.2018), свет из тотьмы (03.04.2019), соколинка (01.02.2022)

----------

